# Goodwood Festival of Speed 2011 anyone? :D



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Im going! Booked accomodation and bought tickets yesterday when they were released. Cant wait! :argie:

Long drive again but so worth it. :thumb:


----------



## dan1985 (Jun 24, 2010)

I get tickets through work but last years was pretty much exactly the same as the year before


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll be going again next year :thumb: cant wait!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

dan1985 said:


> I get tickets through work but last years was pretty much exactly the same as the year before


Same format yes....but different cars all over and different folk etc. If it aint broke dont fix it as they say!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I will be there as usual with some goodies..


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Keep meaning to go, so this might be the year.
Which day is best? Sat or Sun?


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Must remember to order some tickets before it's too late again :lol:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Morph78 said:


> Keep meaning to go, so this might be the year.
> Which day is best? Sat or Sun?


Friday sat and sunday  Well worth going for all three days if ou are wanting to go. Its impossible to see everything in a day. Friday is slightly quieter than Saturday and Sunday so can get up closer to the cars. I go at 7am at the gate and leave when we are thrown out haha! Its that good.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

I'll be there again next year. We'll be camping again.

Got to go for all 3 days, as there is so much to see.

Our beer tent


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

I'll be there.
Quite lucky as I only live 6.5 miles from the place ! 

Sunday is the best day imho as that is when you have the final of the hill climb :thumb:

Get there very early, find a good spot half way up the hill and relax and enjoy .


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

Im going, with some mustang buddies


----------



## Oli1983uk (Aug 31, 2009)

Its a 4 day event this year, they are having a rolling motor show on Thursday I think.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

They had that last year :thumb:

I suggest a DW meet up :lol:


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Bit of an old post but, can anyone recomend the best day to go? I no some say the whole weekend but what day has the best content?

:thumb: Cheers


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Kenny6 said:


> Bit of an old post but, can anyone recomend the best day to go? I no some say the whole weekend but what day has the best content?
> 
> :thumb: Cheers


Content is the same all 3 days mate. :thumb:


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Mini 360 said:


> Content is the same all 3 days mate. :thumb:


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sunday you get bigger names like Lewis and Jenson but crowds are MUCH biger so you dont see as much. I enjoy Friday best for trackside stuff, Saturday for track stuff and Sunday for people spotting


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Just booked my ticket for the Friday  Cant wait! Always been on the Sunday but going on Friday this year due to work commitments :wall:


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

I only live 5 minuets away :tumbleweed: i suppose i had better go again :lol:


----------

